# Christmas food!



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I love Christmas. The tree, the food, the music, the food, the presents, the food, seeing the family, the food, the decorations... oh, and the food of course. So, what will all you TC-ers be eating for your Christmas lunches/dinners? Have you made any festive treats yet? My Stollen dough is currently (I hope) doubling in size. I generally make an Xmas pud, but this year the powers that be went out and bought a '6-month matured Cognac-laced luxury Christmas pudding'  Last year I tried my hand at making torrone... that didn't go at all well so I decided not to do it again this year!

Anyway, what do YOU like to make/eat at Christmas?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh stuffing all the way. Its the best. Im sure i could live off of it. Im still thinking about what to bake. I have a recipe for a dutch apple pie that has cinnamon rolls for the crust. I think i may make that. And probably ice cream as well. As i dont have an ice cream maker i will have a lot of stirring and what not on my hands.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Three days rolled pork roast:










But each day different. I'm looking forward to the goulash day!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Baked ham, marinated in pineapple juice and topped with sliced pineapple for the next week or so.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

turkey stuffed with chestnuts, raisins and fir-cone and baked slowly.
From time to time I put honey around it.

Also buns in the oven, with vanilla

But the idea of torrone is quite interesting
I love torrone
how did you fail?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Baked ham, marinated in pineapple juice and topped with sliced pineapple for the next week or so.


it sounds tasty, but how many days you eat it?

is it like pickle?

and what ham do you use?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I make a Cognac pate, and my wife prepares a brined turkey.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

TxllxT said:


> Three days rolled pork roast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad at all

what are the other two days?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> I make a Cognac pate, and my wife prepares a brined turkey.


very gourmet mister Vaneyes

fine tastes


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> it sounds tasty, but how many days you eat it?
> 
> is it like pickle?
> 
> and what ham do you use?


I think it's the butt, 'cause it's boneless. No pickling. Marinated in pineapple juice to remove some of the salty taste.

I eat it for about a week.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

clara s said:


> very gourmet mister Vaneyes
> 
> fine tastes


Thank you, clara s. But you're still not getting my Bud Light.

Related:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Yuzi6Ys-jNc#t=8


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

clara s said:


> not bad at all
> 
> what are the other two days?


That's still a secret. The meat itself is quite spicy. It may be typical Dutch: :angel:+:devil:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Christmas eve, my abuela makes a ham and we eat it with rice and yuca, a root veggie similar to potates. Sometimes she also makes sweet potatoes, I'm not sure if she's doing that this year

Christmas day, we always have pork, rice, cheesy potatoes my aunt makes, and pasteles. Pasteles are a Puerto Rican food: plantain masa stuffed with seasoned meat and olives.

This year, I've decided [if I have time to do it] to make candied orange zest, boiled with cinnamon, star anise, and cloves for Three Kings Day, January 6th


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

My mother has cooked a ham glazed with honey and pineapple juice and it smells AMAZING.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> turkey stuffed with chestnuts, raisins and fir-cone and baked slowly.
> From time to time I put honey around it.
> 
> Also buns in the oven, with vanilla
> ...


Sounds good. I love turkey.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> My mother has cooked a ham glazed with honey and pineapple juice and it smells AMAZING.


Im so jealous of your taste buds and stomach.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've had meat and vegetables for three successive days now - come xmas day I will not want yet more vegetables. So instead I'm going to make a nice hot chicken curry which will contain at least half a dozen chopped Scotch Bonnet chilis and plenty of onion.

Weather note: 

Despite strong winds the temperature got up to as high as 13 deg. C here on Monday - I can't ever recall it being quite as mild as this during late December.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> Im so jealous of your taste buds and stomach.


If I could, I would post the flavour on this forum. Unfortunately though, I can't.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> If I could, I would post the flavour on this forum. Unfortunately though, I can't.


I will bring a fork and knife. Where shall I meet you.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

First you'll have to arrange a flight to New Zealand in less than a day...


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> First you'll have to arrange a flight to New Zealand in less than a day...


Cmooooon santa you can do it!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah yes! I might leave some under the tree tonight. Maybe he can drop some off to you


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Ah yes! I might leave some under the tree tonight. Maybe he can drop some off to you


Haha he will probably eat it on the way.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

SarahNorthman said:


> Haha he will probably eat it on the way.


I probably would if I were him.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Red velvet cake is my favorite dessert:


----------



## soundoftritones (Dec 24, 2014)

I love making candy cane cookies *0*


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

clara s said:


> But the idea of torrone is quite interesting
> I love torrone
> how did you fail?


It didn't set! I ended up with a baking tray full of gloop!


----------

